# WNBA news 8/31



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dawn Staley receives 2006 Kim Perrot Sportsmanship Award*

New York, August 30, 2006 - The WNBA announced today that Dawn Staley of the Houston Comets was named the recipient of the 2006 Kim Perrot Sportsmanship Award. For Staley, who recently announced her retirement from the Comets and the WNBA, this marks the second time she has won the award.

Designed to honor a player who exemplifies the ideals of sportsmanship on the court -- ethical behavior, fair play and integrity -- the award is named for the late Kim Perrot, who helped guide the Comets to their first two WNBA championships before passing away in August, 1999, after a seven-month battle with cancer.

"Sports fans will recall Dawn as a WNBA all-star and the first U.S. basketball player to carry the flag at the Olympics," said WNBA President Donna Orender. "Her teammates and opponents will remember her as the consummate pro and leader. But thousands of people in communities from Philadelphia to Charlotte to Houston whose lives she has touched will remember her as a caring mentor who wants to help those in need, particularly inner-city children. And she still has so much more to give."

One of the most accomplished female athletes in U.S. history, Staley this year wrapped up a professional playing career that included two seasons in the ABL, six and a half with the WNBA's Charlotte Sting and another one and a half with the Comets. Named to the WNBA All-Decade Team this past June, Staley also is a five-time WNBA All-Star, three-time Olympic Gold Medalist, and the winner of the 1999 Kim Perrot Sportsmanship Award. Along the way she has inspired countless players through her professionalism and dedication in every facet of life.

"If I were trying to pick out anybody that exemplifies everything Kim Perrot stood for I'd pick Dawn Staley," said Comets Head Coach Van Chancellor. "I'm so honored for her to receive this award."

Staley's contributions off the court are as significant as her play on the court. In 1996, she started the Dawn Staley Foundation, which provides inner-city children opportunities to enhance their abilities academically, athletically and socially. The organization conducts school programs, summer basketball leagues and mentoring programs throughout her native Philadelphia where she also coaches the Temple University women's basketball team.

Staley has also embraced the people of Houston, taking an active role in the Comets' community outreach initiatives. In an effort to encourage students to develop life-long reading skills, she partnered with the Boys & Girls Club of Houston this season to develop the Dawn Staley Read to Achieve Book Club for local youth.

Staley will receive a Tiffany-designed trophy and $5,000 in honor of the award. An additional $5,000 will be designated to the Dawn Staley Foundation, a WNBA Cares Community Partner.

The following are the results of voting for the 2006 Kim Perrot Sportsmanship Award:

2006 KIM PERROT SPORTSMANSHIP AWARD RESULTS

Player, Team Votes

Dawn Staley (Houston Comets) 22

Vickie Johnson (San Antonio Silver Stars) 9

Tully Bevilaqua (Indiana Fever) 8

Taj McWilliams-Frankliln (Connecticut Sun) 6

Ruth Riley (Detroit Shock) 2

Allison Feaster (Charlotte Sting) 2

Barbara Farris (New York Liberty) 2

Coco Miller (Washington Mystics) 2

Lisa Leslie (LA Sparks) 1

Tamika Williams (Minnesota Lynx) 1

Kelly Miller (Phoenix Mercury) 1

All-Time Kim Perrot Sportsmanship Award Winners

2006 Dawn Staley Houston Comets

2005 Taj McWilliams-Franklin Connecticut Sun

2004 Teresa Edwards Minnesota Lynx

2003 Edna Campbell Sacramento Monarchs

2002 Jennifer Gillom Phoenix Mercury

2001 Sue Wicks New York Liberty

2000 Suzie McConnell Serio Cleveland Rockers

1999 Dawn Staley Charlotte Sting

1998 Suzie McConnell Serio Cleveland Rockers

1997 Haixia Zheng Los Angeles Sparks

Featuring 14 teams and the greatest female basketball players from around the world, the WNBA is the longest-running and most successful women's professional team sports league in U.S. history. The 2006 WNBA Finals are now underway as reigning champions, the Sacramento Monarchs face off against the Detroit Shock. Complete coverage of the Finals are being provided by ESPN2, with Game 1 tipping off on August 30 at 7:30 p.m. ET. For more information, please visit WNBA.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Augustus hospitalized as precaution for injury*

Minnesota Lynx guard Seimone Augustus, the WNBA's rookie of the year, was taken to the hospital Tuesday in Durham, N.C., after she hit her head on the court during the first day of training camp for the U.S. women's world championship team.

Augustus, a former Louisiana State standout, complained of pain in her neck and head before she was taken for a precautionary CAT scan, said Caroline Williams, director of communications for USA Basketball.

Augustus, who averaged 22 points a game for the Lynx this season, is listed as day to day.

The U.S. team will play in the FIBA World Championship from Sept. 12-23 in San Paulo, Brazil.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Another rebuilding offseason for Sparks*

The Los Angeles Sparks (27-12) made all the right off-season moves to become a legitimate contender for the WNBA title this season.

A year ago, they fell apart because players never adjusted to a hardnosed, no-nonsense coaching style of Henry Bibby. A plethora of injuries eroded an aging roster. There was great dissatisfaction with L.A.'s 17-17 finish and second consecutive exit in the first round of the playoffs.

This year, general manger Penny Toler revived the team by hiring coach Joe Bryant, a teacher of the game whose easygoing approach enabled the Sparks to go 4-1 to make the playoffs last year. She also added Temeka Johnson and Murriel Page through a trade that came with the No. 5 overall pick in this year's draft (Lisa Willis) to complement a veteran core of players like Lisa Leslie, Chamique Holdsclaw, Mwadi Mabika, Christi Thomas and Doneeka Hodges-Lewis. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Matured Shock return to Finals*

The journey back to the top has been long, emotional and even reflective.

The Shock won the WNBA championship in 2003, featuring a team of young stars such as Swin Cash, Ruth Riley, Cheryl Ford and Deanna Nolan.

At that moment, as confetti rained from The Palace rafters and the capacity crowd screamed, the Shock seemed primed rule the WNBA for years to come.

But instead tough times hit. Injuries, subpar and inconsistent play and quick playoff ousters marred the next two seasons.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Douglas plans whether foot needs surgery*

The next two months could be filled with uncertainty for Katie Douglas.

A decision whether to have surgery on her right foot still remains for the Indianapolis native. She went home Monday and is expected to return here to meet with team doctors next week.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*WNBA greatest moment unveiled at 2006 WNBA finals*

DETROIT, August 30, 2006 - The fans have had their say. The WNBA Greatest Moment presented by AOL.com was unveiled during Game 1 of the WNBA Finals today and a classic moment registered by one of the league's legends will go down in history.

Fans, who were able to log on to www.aol.com/wnba, voted Teresa Weatherspoon's half-court, buzzer-beater - a shot that propelled the New York Liberty to victory in Game 2 of the 1999 WNBA Finals and on to a deciding Game 3 against the Houston Comets - as their favorite moment in the WNBA's 10-year history.

Since the launch of the video on-demand "Greatest Moments" campaign at the WNBA All-Star Game on July 12 on AOL.com®, fans have had an opportunity to view and vote for their favorite moments to decide on the overall greatest moment during the league's first decade. Initial voting was conducted in four distinct categories: Greatest Shot, Greatest Pass, Greatest Milestone and Greatest Inspirational Moment. The winner from each comprised the final ballot, with voting for the top moment taking place between August 9 and August 23.

Fans had a chance to view the winning play during halftime of ESPN2's live telecast of Game 1 of the WNBA Finals from Detroit.

Greatest Shot - Teresa Weatherspoon of the New York Liberty hits a miracle shot from half court on September 4 to win Game 2 of the 1999 WNBA Finals in Houston and send the series to a third and final game. The shot is accompanied by one of the best live calls in WNBA history.

"This is something great," said Weatherspoon of the honor. "That shot was certainly not done for individual accolades, but just gave the team one more game to go for the championship. It's certainly a nice thing to be remembered for."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Monarchs Set Several Records, Roll Past Shock in Game 1*

Kara Lawson led a balanced attack with 22 points as the Monarchs posted an impressive 95-71 victory over the Detroit Shock in Game 1of the WNBA Finals. 

Nicole Powell added 21 points and Yolanda Griffith and DeMya Walker 17 apiece for Sacramento, which set a WNBA Finals record for points, field goals (35) and 3-pointers (ten) to take the early edge in the best-of-five series. 

The Monarchs can move to the brink of their second straight championship when the teams reunite here Friday night.

complete article


----------

